# Legitimate Online Work



## Fatima (Nov 6, 2010)

Hi, 

Just thought i would post a thread asking anyone if they tried searching for online jobs whilst here in Egypt. I know there is Arise but they require you to be in the UK. So Had anyone tried searching and if so whats the possibility one would find work here in Egypt? Any bad experiences? 

Thankss


----------



## lukas (Oct 17, 2010)

what kind of online job are you looking for?


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

lukas said:


> what kind of online job are you looking for?




A polite reminder... no advertising on the board plese


----------



## lukas (Oct 17, 2010)

MaidenScotland said:


> A polite reminder... no advertising on the board plese


a very polite reply: I am working in the new-economy environment; so I know quite a number of internet companies looking for qualified staff.... With all respect that's not an ad. It's just helping each other and that's exactly how I understand this forum!


----------



## bat (Dec 1, 2010)

ok will bite whats a new economy environment is that political correctness for something else.


----------



## lukas (Oct 17, 2010)

bat said:


> ok will bite whats a new economy environment is that political correctness for something else.


sorry I don't understand your remark. You don't understand what new-economy environment is? If that's the question: I am working in the ERP business which delivers software solutions on a B2B level.


----------



## bat (Dec 1, 2010)

lukas said:


> sorry I don't understand your remark. You don't understand what new-economy environment is? If that's the question: I am working in the ERP business which delivers software solutions on a B2B level.


Yes just googled it !


----------



## charleen (Apr 26, 2009)

I work online from egypt. I teach English to people in spain and france. It is great as I don't have to commute or deal with the outside too much.


----------



## Horus (Sep 17, 2010)

I have a webcam and leopard skin speedos can I work online?


----------



## hurghadapat (Mar 26, 2010)

Horus said:


> I have a webcam and leopard skin speedos can I work online?


Brilliant :clap2::clap2:


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

hurghadapat said:


> Brilliant :clap2::clap2:





pleeeeez don't encourage him


----------



## Bosgraaf (Apr 10, 2010)

Why MaidenScotland have you just deleted my message?
How can you else help people finding a job if there is no way of directing them?

How nice, an expat board to help each other, but not being allowed to actually directing them somewhere where they can find the needed help?

It would have been nice if you instead of just plane deleting my post, that you would have directed me how I can help others, without "advertising".
I even received an infraction for helping an expat on a forum that is called: "Expat Forum For Expats, For Moving Overseas And For Jobs Abroad". Maybe I misunderstand, but does that not suggest that this forum is also meant to help expats finding that job abroad?

Is there another way here on the forum how I can direct fellow expats in finding work? Or is this forum only for promoting it's own services for cheap calls and other services?

Claudio


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

Bosgraaf said:


> Why MaidenScotland have you just deleted my message?
> How can you else help people finding a job if there is no way of directing them?
> 
> How nice, a expat board to help each other, but not being allowed to actually directing them somewhere?
> ...




Yes I have just deleted your message.
Read the rules.. we do not allow links or adverts for competing forums.

Maiden


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

Bosgraaf said:


> There is nothing competing of the board I mentioned. It's a job board. Or do you suggest that this expat forum board is also a job board?




Please do not argue with my decision, we have a job section on this page.


Maiden.


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

I understand where you are coming from but how do I know you have nothing to do with that site? I don't! Any first time poster who appears and posts a suggestion to another site has that post deleted. I allow regular posters to give suggestions as they are contributing to the forum and help make it what it is.. generally a forum free of adverts and spam plus self promotion. 

maiden


----------

